# (i7 11700KF) Are those temps normal at idel?!



## MoeNAGY (Jul 16, 2021)

Are those temps normal when I'm not doing anything at all on my PC?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 16, 2021)

It looks like you have disabled the low power C states in the BIOS. That means your CPU will consume more power when idle and that will make it run hotter than it needs to. It is OK to do this. Some people like the lower latency and better SSD performance that disabling the C states gives you.

With the low power C states enabled, a similar 10th Gen, 10 core Intel CPU can drop power consumption and temps significantly at the same 5000 MHz that you are running.


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> It looks like you have disabled the low power C states in the BIOS. That means your CPU will consume more power when idle and that will make it run hotter than it needs to. It is OK to do this. Some people like the lower latency and better SSD performance that disabling the C states gives you.
> 
> With the low power C states enabled, a similar 10th Gen, 10 core Intel CPU can drop power consumption and temps significantly at the same 5000 MHz that you are running.


I see, thank you


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 16, 2021)

Your temps are fine. This is just me, but I only start to think about worrying about my temps when they sit above 60°C for more than a few seconds. Even then I still have lots of headroom. And typically, if they sit above 60° for more than a few seconds, that generally just means it is time to clean my air filters. 

Your idle temps are in my mid 30s. And the max was just 61°C. Those are perfectly fine.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

the temps are absolutely okay!  beside: the 11th GEN is much more "hotter" then the 10th ever can be. (under load to ~90°C)


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> abolutely


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

the voltage is very okay aswell



FireFox said:


>


yes. mid 30s is mine aswell. from cold state is a different sheet of paper

he is doing nothing. maybe surfing etc. u do not know which cooling he has


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> the voltage is very okay aswell
> 
> 
> yes. mid 30s is mine aswell. from cold state is a different sheet of paper


Never mind i was just trying to understand what ( *abolutely* ) means.

Joke aside.
Agree with you, temps are ok.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

funny!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi,
This doesn't look normal


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> This doesn't look normal


Just Core Temp misreporting one of the core temperatures. I have compared Core Temp to other monitoring apps and It typically reports most temperatures correctly.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> It typically reports most temperatures correctly.


I thought HWINFO was more accurate


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Just Core Temp misreporting one of the core temperatures.


Or the sensor is bad. It happens. Best to test with another monitor. HWiNFO64 is also very (if not too) informative. When using for the first time, I recommend you select “Sensors only” when prompted. Then scroll down to see the temps.


FireFox said:


> I thought HWINFO was more accurate


Nope. They all use the same sensor. It really is not an issue of accuracy, but rather support. HWiNFO is certainly more informative. But I use CoreTemp as my primary real-time monitor too. I just have it set to display the highest temp so I only see one temp in my system tray.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I thought HWINFO was more accurate


Hi,
It does show more information for sure using sensors only.


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 16, 2021)

Confirmed, HW-Monitor reporting right temps. 

Thanks all for your inputs


----------



## Shrek (Jul 16, 2021)

Body temperature; nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 16, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> Confirmed, HW-Monitor reporting right temps.
> 
> Thanks all for your inputs


Hi,
HW monitor is crapware 

HWiNFO - Download


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> HW monitor is crapware
> 
> HWiNFO - Download


good, to know .. it least it didn't do what CPU TEMP did


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 16, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> good, to know .. it least it didn't do what CPU TEMP did


Hi,
HWinfo use sensors only check box don't worry about the warning message.
It will show if you ever thermal throttle/.....


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 16, 2021)

ok , here it is


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 16, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> ok , here it is


Close it all
Reopen check the box Sensors Only.


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 16, 2021)

nooo ..


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 17, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> HW monitor is crapware


No it isn't. Just because you don't like it does not mean it is crapware. 

I too prefer HWiNFO, but it is far from perfect too. See this and note where it is reporting 127°C. Does that make it crapware? No. The fact is, the amount of information HWiNFO reports can be overwhelming for many. 

No HW monitor is best at everything. And it is important to note these are all software based. They simply look at sensors the various hardware makers put on their products. And those sensors are cheap, low tech devices that simply express some value as a number. Any software can read that number and convert it to a temp or voltage or whatever. 

So why do different programs report different values? Most often it is simply due to different sampling rates and times. Note a CPU can go from cool to overheated in just a few CPU clock cycles. And most CPUs run at 3 *b*illion+ clock cycles every second! 

The real problem is there is no industry standard for where motherboard, CPU, GPU, etc. manufacturer will place their sensors, the type sensors or how those sensors will function. Another problem is there is no industry for how different sensors (or the point they are monitoring) are labeled. 

So the solution is to use a variety of HW monitors. I use HW Monitor, Speccy, HWiNFO64, TPUs own Real Temp, and I use Core Temp as my real-time solution.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 18, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> nooo ..


Hi,
lol okay you like the other windows 

Still showing a lot of 0c minimums 
Looks like you have a bad board.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 18, 2021)

Do not forget AIDA64. Although, unlike the others, it is not freeware.

But, to answer the original question; looks fine to me. My 9900K idles at ambient +10°C @ 5000MHz, all C states disabled.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 18, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> Do not forget AIDA64. Although, unlike the others, it is not freeware.


And it is not cheap either. In fact, I personally think it is a rip-off. The cheapest version costs $50 and that's just for 1 year. If you want to keep using it, you have to keep paying through the nose, $50 year after year! 

They offer a free 30 day trial period, but its crippled  - some features don't work or are locked until you pay. How can you evaluate (or even "try") something if you can't use it?

It is a good program but frankly, I don't see how they stay in business. This is too bad. Back when it was free (at least for home, non-commercial use) it was one of my favorites. 

I mentioned Speccy before - it too is a good program, but sadly, it appears to have been discontinued since the last update was released in May 2018. 

Open Hardware Monitor is another good one, and that's free. But its last update was in Dec. 2020. One of the first is still around and good too - SIV (System Information Viewer). 

But we seem to be getting off-track. Sorry for my part in that.


----------

